# What A Load Of Crap!!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline & I watched the first episode of "The Wrong Door" tonight, we couldn`t believe that any `comedy` programme could manage to be even more dire & unfunny then `Hyperdrive` but it managed it, what a complete pile of ooh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I haven't see either Mac but thanks for the heads up

I was watching "Are You Being Served" last night over here; Mrs Slocombe's pussy got so wet she had to dry it by the fire!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im sorry mate but i have to disagree as a sketch show it had some good ideas and yes not exactly up there with the fast show or big train it has some potential and as for hyper drive its a classic .


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't know about "The Wrong Door", Mac, but 710 and I finally got to see "The Dark Knight" today at the flicks and that was probably worse. Am I really the only person in the Universe to think this film is just a fetid pile of rotting dingo's kidneys? There was NOT ONE joke in it!! No spaceships, either. Or TITS!! It was dark, dismal, depressing, loud, long (really, reeeeeeeeally loooooooooooong) poorly written, poorly acted, over-scored, under-lit (yes, I know I already said that) and massively over-hyped in the first place. Yes, some of the effects were good but, know what? Effects are really quite easy nowadays. This was the classic case of a $100m film with a Â¢10 script. Just bad, through and through.

Mac, consider yourself lucky that you only had to sit through half an hour of (free) crap tonight. I had to endure FIVE TIMES that length. And it cost me Â£8.50 plus booking fee. :thumbsdown:

Edit: typo.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Is this the same programme that was on after Little Britain which had a sketch where this girl brought a T-Rex home to meet the parents? If it was I thought it was a bit odd...

I quite liked Hyperdrive h34r: but agree that it was no Spaced.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

squareleg said:


> Don't know about "The Wrong Door", Mac, but 710 and I finally got to see "The Dark Knight" today at the flicks and that was probably worse. Am I really the only person in the Universe to think this film is just a fetid pile of rotting dingo's kidneys? There was NOT ONE joke in it!! No spaceships, either. Or TITS!! It was dark, dismal, depressing, loud, long (really, reeeeeeeeally loooooooooooong) poorly written, poorly acted, over-scored, under-lit (yes, I know I already said that) and massively over-hyped in the first place. Yes, some of the effects were good but, know what? Effects are really quite easy nowadays. This was the classic case of a $100m film with a Â¢10 script. Just bad, through and through.


That was quite funny. 

I'll be waiting for the DVD rental then.  :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> I was watching "Are You Being Served" last night over here; Mrs Slocombe's pussy got so wet she had to dry it by the fire!


 They don't write them like that anymore!

Missed it Mac but I did catch the start of afilm on BBC1 last night "Gladiatress". What an utter load of tripe

I did see "Rich Hall's How The West Was Lost" on BBC4. I highly recommend it to anyone interested in Western movies.

A bit controversial but some real insight into the American mentality and how it's reflected in westerns. Plus a brief glimps of Marylin Monroe running in a bikini in The Misfits.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

North American telly is full of interesting finds ... last night I came across "Confessions of a Window Cleaner" staring Robyn Askwith and a cast of 70's lovelies complete with pubic hair 

Made me feel all nostalgic so it did :blink:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> North American telly is full of interesting finds ... last night I came across "Confessions of a Window Cleaner" staring Robyn Askwith and a cast of 70's lovelies complete with pubic hair
> 
> Made me feel all nostalgic so it did :blink:


John - I have the box-set if you'd like to borrow them? h34r:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> North American telly is full of interesting finds ... last night I came across "Confessions of a Window Cleaner" staring Robyn Askwith and a cast of 70's lovelies complete with pubic hair
> 
> Made me feel all nostalgic so it did :blink:


The whole series was retro and fun but they show nothing, really. Channel 139 (Drive-in) has a lot of classics (kung-fu Monday, western Tuesday, steamy Fridays)... I enjoyed "Pink Flamingos" though. h34r: I have HBO and every night on channel 213 they have 2 back-to-back uncut and uncensored wonders after 12 o'clock. I also have Playboy (221) they show everything all the time no matter the hour.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Caroline & I watched the first episode of "The Wrong Door" tonight, we couldn`t believe that any `comedy` programme could manage to be even more dire & unfunny then `Hyperdrive` but it managed it, what a complete pile of ooh:


I liked it, but I'm afraid, Mac, that both you and I fall far outwith the target demographic....


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> a cast of 70's lovelies complete with pubic hair
> 
> Made me feel all nostalgic so it did :blink:


I blame the internet - you can't even find carrier bags stuffed full of smut in hedgerows anymore. Kids today don't know they're born... :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > a cast of 70's lovelies complete with pubic hair
> ...


do you remember playing british and germans down the park hiding in a bush finding a copy of heavy jugs magazine and some bint with her sweater cows out -happy days.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


You have no idea how much these comments take me back to my younger days ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> North American telly is full of interesting finds ... last night I came across "Confessions of a Window Cleaner" staring Robyn Askwith and a cast of 70's lovelies complete with pubic hair
> 
> Made me feel all nostalgic so it did :blink:


This Friday they will show the whole series back to back on Drive-In (139) starting at 9pm.


----------

